# The ultimate hobby shop.



## JimDawson (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's what you get with an unlimited budget and a CEO who is a hobby machinist and likes new toys.

Pier9 video tour.
http://vimeo.com/m/111576273


----------



## coolidge (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay I want to go work there!


----------



## nightowl499 (Nov 14, 2014)

yes a lot of interesting stuff to play with


----------



## SG51Buss (Nov 14, 2014)

In its own way, reminds me of Heathkit, only much, much cleaner...


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 14, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Here's what you get with an unlimited budget and a CEO who is a hobby machinist and likes new toys.
> 
> Pier9 video tour.
> http://vimeo.com/m/111576273



Looks kind of boring, actually.  Where's the challenge when you can solve every problem by throwing money at it?


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 14, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> Looks kind of boring, actually.  Where's the challenge when you can solve every problem by throwing money at it?




Go ahead & bore me to death !  I love it.  (then again I can be very thrifty when adding goodies to my chips parlor)


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 14, 2014)

Yup, sign me up too. Having unlimited tools doesn't make solutions by themselves, but it sure does provide the resources to do just that!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Nov 14, 2014)

that's pretty neat - from what I read about it in a Practical Mechanics article a while back, it's more a place to get different people together with lots of ideas and perspectives in a place where they can try out those different ideas (and help improve Autodesk software at the same time). In a situation like that, the machinery is there simply so it doesn't get in the way of realising those ideas.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 14, 2014)

Where are all the 1950s and earlier machines?

Daryl
MN


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 14, 2014)

Uglydog said:


> Where are all the 1950s and earlier machines?
> 
> Daryl
> MN



Yes.  If he's so rich where's his 10EE?


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 15, 2014)

Uglydog said:


> Where are all the 1950s and earlier machines?
> 
> Daryl
> MN


 
Now that you mention it, where are the flat belts & steam-driven jack shafting ?


----------

